# Know your enemy!.



## beastmaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yes they are lurking waiting in your state too. Some news from Calif. What the Anti's are up too.
One of the leading so called scientist that sat on the board to close the Calif. coast to fishing is on the lam with a warrant on his ass. His crimes include embezzlement of almost a million dollars from a local Indian tribe, and falsifying reports on the spotted owl that help close down most of the Calif lumber industry. You don't have to guess who's pockets he was in. MLPA Science Advisor in Custody on charges of embezzling from Yurok Tribe - Spearboard Spearfishing Community

One of the few pro fishing and hunting big wigs in the Dept. fish and game, who spoke openly for sportsmen and criticize the anti's is under attack from the Anti's and there political lap dogs for attending a cougar hunt Colorado. There demanding he be removed from office. Cougars are protected in Calif. In Colorado they are managed and legally hunted. WHO SHOULD RESIGN? It should be Assemblyman Hueso, not Richards
You may think this is just Calif. problem, but its just starting here, They Lie, cheat, buy off, and get rid of whose who oppose them. They have your coast, lake , Gun and fishing spot in their sights.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 28, 2012)

The two they did catch are in my jail, booked in on my shift, celled up in 8X10 foot cinderblock boxes, with a 22 hour lockdown and two hours in the dayroom. If convicted, they will see lots of the same.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 28, 2012)

*Where have you been????*



beastmaster said:


> You may think this is just Calif. problem, but its just starting here, They Lie, cheat, buy off, and get rid of whose who oppose them. They have your coast, lake , Gun and fishing spot in their sights.



Your kidding right? Because I lived in California in the early 1990's and it was full steam ahead back then. CA is the most unfriendly hunting, fishing, and gun state in the US and has been for a long time.

I wish ever fruit and nut liberal/Socialist in the USA would just up and move to CA. The sad part would be giving up all the great hunting, fishing, and outdoors activities the state has to offer. But it would be worth it to rid the rest of America from the IDIOTS. 

It shouldn't take natural selection too long to work with there not being any normal people there to keep the IDIOTS alive.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> Your kidding right? Because I lived in California in the early 1990's and it was full steam ahead back then. CA is the most unfriendly hunting, fishing, and gun state in the US and has been for a long time.
> 
> I wish ever fruit and nut liberal/Socialist in the USA would just up and move to CA. The sad part would be giving up all the great hunting, fishing, and outdoors activities the state has to offer. But it would be worth it to rid the rest of America from the IDIOTS.
> 
> It shouldn't take natural selection too long to work with there not being any normal people there to keep the IDIOTS alive.



Even here in the land of fruits and nuts, we thought some rights were God given. That no one could take them away. Beleave me we laugh at those idiots too those of use who live here. You get to a point you don't even pay attention to them. Then one day you find out the lunatics have taking over the asylum.
Their not going a way. they are getting more powerful. I am not crying wolf. They have money, political influence, and a master plan. Their in your state too, working behind the seens, beleave it! Be watchful my friend.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 1, 2012)

McAllister got his bail reduced to $50K and bailed out. Levalley is still in custody.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 2, 2012)

Levalley had his bail reduced to 150k and bailed today.


----------

